# Happy Birthday Chefteldanielle!!!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

A Big happy birthday wish danielle!!!

I hope you have a wonderful day  
cc:chef:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday Danielle! Have a great one!

Guess what's in the box...










could it be........A MUG? :suprise:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DANIELLE!!*

Let's hope someone is catering to YOU today!!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Birthday Danielle!!!
Be a hundred!!!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy day! Hope it is sunny for your special day!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Danielle,
I hope you have a meal fit for a Queen. Happy Day!


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday and may you have a great day . I hope someone is doing the cooking for you today also .


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Danielle! May this be the start of a wonderful, fulfilling year for you.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Happy Birthday to you CTD
Hope you don't mind we took a taste of your cake.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Guess I posted my Happy Birthday in the wrong forum :blush:

So HAPPY BIRTHDAY DANIELLE!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm a bit late but I hope you had a wonderul birhtday Danielle!


----------

